# Colorado/Wyoming Fly Fishing Trip June 18th - 22nd : HD VIDEO!!



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris invited me to go on a trip up to his uncle's house in Loveland, Colorado (just north of Denver). We got to fish three days, and we fished them HARD! On Sunday we evenwoke up at 4:00 am and drove 4.5 hours into Wyoming to fish grey reef. It was quite an amazing trip, here's the video:





 (don't forget to click "HD" once you get there)

Here's a few stills:


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Rainbows....I love fishing there. Wished we could of gone this year....:banghead:banghead Nice video:takephoto:clap:clap


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

That is one of the best made coolest videos I have seen in a long time.Thanks for turning me green this morning.Great job.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

i only have one word for you: JEALOUS!!!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

A few more


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats Awesome! I am planning on doing that some day, I have some family in Breckenridge (sp?) and its absolutely beautiful up there.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice pictures!!! any chance you fished the frying pan river?...right out of Basalt...:letsdrink


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ironman172 (6/24/2009)*Very nice pictures!!! any chance you fished the frying pan river?...right out of Basalt...:letsdrink


No, we didn't. Any good?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Wade and Chris, that is totally awesome, I'm jealous! What a great time and a great place, I've spent some time out West and love it!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! It sure was a fun time!

Thanks for making the video Wade:clap


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Great stuff there.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great job guys! I'm in for the next trip. Hala.

Jim


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome!!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That was great Wade. Was that all with the FLIP?


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

very cool post!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (6/25/2009)*That was great Wade. Was that all with the FLIP?


Yes sir, it was. That and a digital camera.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I need to get the HD version.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (6/25/2009)*I need to get the HD version.


It's really nice


----------



## RedfishHunter (Oct 3, 2007)

That was one awesome video. Good Job Guys!!!!!!!


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that video and pics.I know how much fun you must have had.I did a 3 week trip there years ago myself.Will never forget


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

That is awesome...looks like you guys had a great time.


----------

